# Geometrie mal ganz anschaulich dargestellt



## AMUN (26 Sep. 2006)

So hätte ich es wohl auch kapiert :3dglasses:


----------



## Muli (26 Sep. 2006)

Das nenne ich mal Mathematik! So sollte das bei uns in der Fachhochschule auch mal aussehen  Dann würde ich bestimmt auch was kapieren ...


----------

